# Amplificador "grande" a partir de un operacional y 2 Transistores



## jona88 (Oct 30, 2008)

Hola como les va! Navegando en internet encontre esto... y me dije a mi mismo... no se podra hacer esto pero en vez de poner esos transistores tan chicos, poner algun transitor de potencia como el 2n3055 y su complemetario... a la vez q alimentamos estos con mas voltaje... Es una duda q me plantie y busque por todos lados y no encuentro circuitos de "alta potencia" con esta configuracion... Alguno tiene idea de si lo q yo quiero hacer es factible o no? Desde ya muchas gracias!


----------



## zopilote (Oct 30, 2008)

Busca los amplificador D,  trabajan con esa configuración y voltajes mayores a 12V y dando potencia suficiente como el que deseas.


----------



## Cacho (Oct 30, 2008)

Podés hacer lo que decís, con dos resultados principales: Una potencia limitada a unos 13,5W en 8ohms en el mundo de lo ideal (en la realidad va a ser menos), y un sonido horrible (es un clase B diseñado feo y todo).
No es recomendable.
Para algo como lo que vos sugerís, necesitás un circuito amplificador de voltaje después del operacional y un circuito de bias entre los transistores de potencia, amén de un par de drivers según qué transistores uses (con los 3055 los vas a necesitar).
Todo eso te va a complicar más la vida que hacer uno transistorizado con voltajes más altos.

Un saludo
Cacho


----------



## jona88 (Oct 30, 2008)

Asiq no es tan facil como poner 2 transistores mas grandes y listo... Lo q yo estaba pensando despues era si venia algun circuito integrado q reemplaze toda la circuiteria de un amplificador transistorizado (que por lo general llevan varios transistores chicos y resistencia y esas cosas). O sea q uno instale ese C.I. mas algunos componentes perifericos incluyendo los TR de potencia... Seria algo asi como un STKxxxx en el cual se desconecta la parte de los transistores y en su lugar se ponen transistores externos... Ustedes diran "hacelo con ese CI entonces" pero sale demasiado caro y para q voy a ponerle TR externos si ya trae los suyos propios... ja. bueno muchas gracias por contestar, hasta luego


----------



## Cacho (Oct 30, 2008)

Mirá el diagrama interno de un STK.
Después salís a buscar a alguien que tenga uno quemado.
Lo comprás por nada o casi nada.
Y casi seguro lo que está quemado es la salida, así que tenés el resto del circuito en buen estado para conectarle tus transistores.

Armar la etapa de entrada de un amplificador no es tan dificil, che... Probá, que como no es muy caro tampoco (15 o 20 pesos...), no vas a perder demasiada plata si sale todo mal. Y vas a aprender bastante.

Saludos


----------



## jona88 (Oct 30, 2008)

jeje tenes razon, Lo q pasa es q como trabajo en otra cosa no tengo mucho tiempo como para andar armando algo medio grande o complicado o q no va a funcionar, por eso queria saber si esa parte de los amplificadores venia en un CI jaja. Bueno muchas gracias de nuevo, tal vez algun dia me arme alguno como vos decis, total si falla bue mala suerte ja


----------



## MFK08 (Oct 30, 2008)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about19896.html

rebisa es post...


----------



## jona88 (Nov 3, 2008)

ta muy bueno ese post nunca lo habia visto, muchas gracias!


----------

